

Large Hadron Collider shuts down for two years of upgrades - sk2code
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/02/cerns-lhc-shuts-down-for-two-years-of-upgrades/

======
casca
While there will naturally be a suspension of data collection, much of the
work is around crunching the numbers of the huge amount of data already
collected which will continue. Expect further breakthroughs in the next 2
years.

Also, I can highly recommend going on a tour. If you're going to be anywhere
near Geneva, book early as they fill up quickly. It's not possible to see the
collectors while the LHC is running so this is an opportunity to do so. I went
after the last (unscheduled) shutdown - serious tech porn.

~~~
Frencil
I'm booked for a tour in April and had no idea it was scheduled to be shut
down. What a stroke of luck! Here's hoping we get a more in-depth look than we
would have during normal operation.

------
systematical
In 50 years society will look back on this thing, much like we did with the
computers of the 1950s and laugh.

~~~
3rd3
What if we get bored of increasing progress?

~~~
geuis
That's an interesting idea. What if, culturally, we get tired of rapid change?
In many ways, this has happened before. After Zheng He returned with the
Chinese trading fleet, a change in leadership caused China to turn back in in
itself for centuries. The ships were burned in the docks. After a fashion, the
Middle Ages in Europe was step-back from progress for several hundred years.
Islamic culture is currently in the middle of an event like this right now.
(Yes, controversial. I'd be happy to share my thoughts on why if anyone asks.)
Lots of contributing reasons add in to these events, but the net result is the
same.

It's not impossible that we could see a regression again that takes a long
time to recover from in the future.

------
deletes
It is not an issue really as there was so much data generated. Im sure
scientics at cern will have much to to by then.

------
Create
just for the record, in order to warn any non-western members:

"The cost [...] has been evaluated, taking into account realistic labor prices
in different countries. The total cost is X (with a western equivalent value
of Y) [where Y>X]

source: LHCb calorimeters : Technical Design Report

ISBN: 9290831693 <http://cdsweb.cern.ch/record/494264>

<http://cdsweb.cern.ch/record/1127343?ln=en>

~~~
Create
to the downvoting mob: care to elaborate your argument?

To start off, the quote above is a fact (according all those, who signed it
off -- it is relevant to any operational press release regarding CERN).

------
snowwrestler
<http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/>

Creation date: 08 Sep 2008 14:46:00 Expiration date: 08 Sep 2013 14:46:00

Might want to update that registration...

~~~
dmd
<http://www.hasthelhcdestroyedtheearth.com/> is better.

~~~
gojomo
Easy for these sites to say, _they're_ in the universe(s) where the Earth
survived (so far).

------
speeder
That is a most impressive machine, and quite sad we won't have data for two
years, but I hope that this time it really become possible to reach 14 tev.

Maybe this time they manage to end the world =D

~~~
InvisibleCities
>and quite sad we won't have data for two years

Not really. Currently, the LHC produces data at a rate far greater than it can
be analyzed. I'm sure that backlog will keep the world's high energy
physicists busy for quite some time.

------
film42
:(

~~~
deletes
::hug::

------
Aloha
everytime I see that name, I mentally transpose the d and the r.

